# Delfin v elegance



## Sheilamum (Oct 10, 2011)

Delfin v Elegance. Can anyone tell me the differance between these two as we are looking to buy one or the other. Thanks


----------



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

Hi,
Welcome,
the Elegance range is the top of the range from Burstner, but rather you really should be looking at whether the layout suits you. However if they are both the same the Elegance is the A class Body and cab built by Burstner)and the Delpin is an C class ( ie the original cab remains on the front, I think its a Renault?).
Malc


----------



## Sheilamum (Oct 10, 2011)

Thanks for that. The man says now he knows!!! We are looking for one to live in when the house sale goes through and then we can live the dream!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 2Dreamers (Jun 11, 2006)

Hi,
We have an 06 Delfin on a 3 litre Renault.
No complaints and no wish list for an alternative - it ticks all of our boxes! :lol: 

Ed & Julie


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

Hi ,
as we fulltime in our 659g and know a bit about campers The Renault is better on fuel than the 2.8 fiat.

The renault has a better cab and is wider too between the seats..not that you`d notice in a A class though.

In winter the A class cab will be warmer at sub zero temps [-10c and below].

The delfins water tank is in the garage space so less room than the A class.

and the A class charger unit is under the floor and can over heat very easily as can the renault , but renault has Alde heaters under the front cab seats for when driving.

for me the A class has more to offer but are about 8k more in money, the best delfin are the 2.5 150bhp with the front central overhead sky lite and the last ones were built in 2007... not redgistederd till 2008/2009 .

Also all burstners around 2005/2007 had faulty control panels but most will have been updated with new software from 2008 and check that the delfins windows where changed at the recalls they delaminate but A class have different windows so not effected.

BUT and a big But all burstners have the wiring running behind a wjite plastic panel in the cupboards even the new ones, and its not insulated properly so in very cold weather you get condensation, easy to rectify..but for the same money get a Dethleffs esprit 7870L and have a truely excellent van ....if you can find one.

just my opnion people.


----------



## Sheilamum (Oct 10, 2011)

Thanks for all the help. House sale going well, so should soon be on the road. Going to compare Delfin and Elegance at same dealers tomorrow. Fingers crossed.


----------

